# LM741 con transistores



## thiagos (Nov 27, 2012)

Buen dia amigos:
Deseo realizar un LM741  con transistores, esto es para la universidad para entender un poco mas sobre los amplificadores, el problema es que no se que transistores usar, por ahora estoy probando con el NPN  BC337 y como PNP el BC327, lo simulo en proteus basándome en este datasheet que adjunto y no logro tener una salida, no se que estoy haciendo mal. si alguno me puede colaborar con esto le agradecería bastante, acepto recomendaciones


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Proteus (empácalo con Einzip o Winrar)

Prueba con el BC547 y BC557.
BC337 y BC327 en la parte de salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## thiagos (Nov 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

Adjunto el montaje en proteus y el pdf en el cual me baso, tambn adjunto otro montaje en multisim 11 y su pdf. Probare con los transistores que me dices, te agradezco por comentar


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 28, 2012)

Yo hice uno con entrada JFET, es basado en el TL072 por que tenia menos partes que el 741 (sí, también quería hacerlo), utilice los 2N5457 en la entrada en lugar del JFET-P y todo quedó al revés, pero hace las operaciones bien, funcionó a la primera la simulación (traga como 20mA pero funciona), usa 1 J174, 2 2N5457, 8 2SA1015 y 4 2SC1815, compré los 2N5457 y 2SA1015 al por mayor pero me faltaría comprar los 2SC1815 para matchearlos y probar si igual funciona el circuito en la vida real, básicamente use esos transistores por eso mismo, por que ya tenia muchos, no creo que el modelo sea importante, al menos no en la simulación o a bajas frecuencias, lo que vi de tu circuito es que si conectas In+ al voltaje positivo e In- al negativo en forma diferencial y la amplitud de onda es igual naturalmente el voltaje de salida será 0V por que esta en equilibrio, intenta conectarlo al menos en forma de seguidor (In- a Out), pero tu error fue por lo del transistor Q12 y Q13 del datasheet, se supone que debe ser un espejo de corriente (las bases de ambos estaban conectadas entre si pero no había nada polarizando las).
Te adjunto el circuito corregido junto con mi circuito y el modelo del 2N5457 para el Multisim11.


----------



## thiagos (Nov 28, 2012)

Amigo muchas gracias por tu ayuda, me sirvio de mucho. ahora me pondre a trabajar en esto, voy a mirar el tuyo y comprender un poco mas sobre esto de amplificadores, de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## carferper (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola, modifique el diagrama que propusiste usando los transistores 2N2222 y 2N3907.  Te adjunto dos simulaciones en proteus, la primera es para determinar el punto de operacion de los transistores y el segundo una simulacion del op amp como amplificador inversor. Si te fijas algunos valores de las resistencias estan cambiados para que las corrientes en los diferentes bloques sean las adecuadas. 

Espero te sea de utiliddad
Saudos


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 28, 2012)

Que bonito... amplificadores con componentes discretos.
Sería bueno que en los datasheet los fabricantes agregaran un esquema con la posible referencia de los transistores, resistencias capacitores... equivalentes de los componentes del circuito integrado


----------



## thiagos (Nov 28, 2012)

carferper dijo:


> Hola, modifique el diagrama que propusiste usando los transistores 2N2222 y 2N3907.  Te adjunto dos simulaciones en proteus, la primera es para determinar el punto de operacion de los transistores y el segundo una simulacion del op amp como amplificador inversor. Si te fijas algunos valores de las resistencias estan cambiados para que las corrientes en los diferentes bloques sean las adecuadas.
> 
> Espero te sea de utiliddad
> Saudos



Gracias por contestar, un amigo me recomendó este foro pero nunca creí que fuera tan chevere sentirse acompañado por personas que saben y se esfuerzan por enseñarnos, tengo trabajo este fin de semana, me pondré a mirar las simulaciones que ustedes con mucho esfuerzo se han tomado el trabajo de mirar y editar. 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 28, 2012)

Pues lo de los transistores como son formados en el integrado tienen características propias y si los fabricantes te dieran todos los datos, no les conviene tanto, mi operacional en realidad es un híbrido que no se como terminé haciendo  empecé queriendo hacer uno con los JFET 2N5457 (por tener de sobra) y la etapa de entrada fue basándome en la del OPA1642 ya que usaba JFET-N pero como la otra sección solo la marcaba como "Pre-Ouput Driver" de alguna forma terminé hibridandolo con la etapa de ganancia y salida de BA4558 y las referencias de corriente del TL072, no se como hice al final pero funciona, solo que la simulación dice que no puede ir a 3MHz por que comienza a ponerse raro  mi idea era hacer un Rail-to-Rail pero solo hacer este me llevo un rato, luego lo volveré a intentar lo.


----------



## rubenchagu (May 7, 2013)

1.	¿Qué pasaría si en el amplificador operacional la etapa del amplificador clase A es la      entrada? 

2.	¿En un amplificador operacional puede suprimirse el amplificador diferencial?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2013)

Suena a pregunta de examen


----------



## miguelus (May 7, 2013)

rubenchagu dijo:


> 1.	¿Qué pasaría si en el amplificador operacional la etapa del amplificador clase A es la      entrada?
> 
> 2.	¿En un amplificador operacional puede suprimirse el amplificador diferencial?



Pues ya no sería un Amplificador Operacional la grácia está, precisamente, en la entrada diferencial, con ella podemos hacer Operaciones (sumas y restas de tensiones), de ahí le viene el nombre *Operacional*.

Sal U2


----------



## rubenchagu (May 7, 2013)

ahhh tiene sentido gracias  jaja


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 7, 2013)

El nombre de diferencial viene porque siempre disponen de una entrada inversora (-) y otra no inversora (+). Luego lo que se hace con las realimentaciones es variar su ganancia.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2013)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> El nombre de diferencial viene porque siempre disponen de una entrada inversora (-) y otra no inversora (+).


 
Se llama diferencial por que *amplifica la diferencia* (RESTA) entre las tensiones de la entrada (+) y la de la entrada (-).


----------

